# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung Server: Norgannon Allianz + 5000g Starthilfe



## Px/Durotan (7. März 2012)

Moin, biete wie beschrieben die Rolle der Auferstehung.

Server: Norgannon

Fraktion: Allianz

+5000Gold Starthilfe.

Wenn intresse besteht einfach per Pn melden, vielen Dank.

Mfg.


----------

